# Worried my kitten is too young



## ohnoes (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi, just had it confirmed that my 8 month old kitten is pregnant, and I'm terrified she's too young. She's an indoor cat so I didn't think it would happen but she must have been let out when my parents were looking after her when I was on my honeymoon. Don't get me wrong, I adore kittens and have co-raised four litters in my 21 years but her health is my main concern and the two cats I have had experience with were at least a year and a half old with their first litters. I do not have the heart to have them aborted, so can someone tell me the risks involved with such a young cat? She would have been caught at 7 months. 
Please, no scare tactics, she wasn't speyed because she should never have been outside.


----------



## Rebs (Feb 6, 2010)

Well she is really young basically she's a kitten having kittens :/ 

There is a high risk of her dying through birth as she isn't fully developed inside or out yet, and theres also a chance shell reject some of the kittens if not all of them, being so young herself. But you never know she might take to them if there are no issues. 

Id keep a vet on standby in-case something does happen when she goes into labour; also keep a very close eye on her in this time period. If you live in the UK have you considered going to the Cats Protection for help with her spaying? They normally sort out vouchers for females its about £25 voucher they give you and I believe you pay the rest of the bill? Something to maybe consider once shes had this litter 

I honestly hope she has no issues at all and good luck! Dont forget to post photos when they are born


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

She's probably fine - most kittens would be virtually fully grown by 8 months. My first ever litter was born when the cat was 10 months which meant they were conceived when she was 8 months, She had no problems at all, they were a lovely healthy litter of six.

Liz


----------



## ohnoes (Feb 14, 2010)

Thank you for the reply, as my poor little kitty is my main concern. Hopefully she'll still retain some of her kitten qualities afterwards


----------



## Lulusmum (Jan 15, 2010)

I should think she will be fine. My girl was also 8 months when she got pregnant for the first time by accident. She is 11 now and still behaves like a kitten.

Its not something I recomend, but at lot of 'foreign breeds' start calling from an early age and are often mated at about 9 or 10 months, and the girls give birth and bring up their kittens with no problems.

But what I will say is when you have the kittens, make sure she cannot get out again. She could start calling pretty much as soon as the kittens are born, and she will get pregnant again.

Good luck. I will look forward to seeing pictures.:smile5:


----------



## ohnoes (Feb 14, 2010)

thanks, no chance of her getting out at home and my parents have apologised plus are going to pay to have her spayed and keep on 2 kittens depending on how many she has (and if they survive)


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

ohnoes said:


> ...I do not have the heart to have them aborted, so can someone tell me the risks involved with such a young cat? She would have been caught at 7 months.


sorry, hun...  
given the risks to the CURRENT kitten (and future-mom), i would have her spayed - litter + all. 
the world does not need another accidental litter, all needing homes of their own, their OWN desex surgeries, vax, vet care, loving families, etc.

then we get to the potential grandkids, great grands, great greats... :nonod: 
its a sin. hmy: _* Feel free!  to roll a newspaper + spank the parents... *_ *$#@%! 
poor baby, carrying MORE babies... 
--- terry


----------



## MichelleA (Aug 27, 2009)

is there not some sort of cat equivelant of a morning after pill ?(my dog once had an injection but it literally was the morning after)


----------



## ohnoes (Feb 14, 2010)

unfortunately i was on my honeymoon when this happened and had not been told she got out, probably because they had promised to keep her in


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I hate to say it but LFL has a good point, I wouldn't take any risk at all for the sake of your kitten mummy, Not just that but do you know who will take the kittens one they're able to leave their mum, it's a very expensive do as well, because each kitty will need vet care before you let them go and that is costly too. I'd weigh up the pro's and cons before you go any further, how far along is she? if she's not very far it sould be prety straight forward just to have her spayed....i know it sounds crel but it might be more cruel in the long run depending on her size and ability to deliver.
My main advice would be to ask your vet what they think you should do.
C;are xx


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

its not a age i would consider breeding from,but im sure she will be fine,after all she was mature enough to come into season,all cats vary in age some as late as 2,maybe olderim sure she will cope fine.


----------

